# Taking photos from a moving car



## keller (Dec 30, 2005)

Sometimes when I see cool places while in a car, I like to roll down the window and take a few shots. In the past the photos haven't been too bad (in focus and clear), but I'd like to keep improving.

Does anyone have tips on photography inside a moving car? Normally I just roll down the window, and mount the camera lens on the windowsill. In the past I used ISO200, with the fastest shutter speed possible. I tend to set a manual focus to "Infinity" (is this a good idea?)


----------



## usayit (Dec 30, 2005)

Do it all the time... "Drive by shooting"...  
faster shutter speeds... and a fast focusing zoom lens is pretty much all you need.  I generally hand hold "suspending" as much of the camera from my body.  My attempt to isolate vibrations from the car itself.

If my digislr is with me, I'll pan and shoot in continuous mode in hopes to get one good pic.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2005)

One of the best photos I have ever taken was from a moving car.  It's obviously not optimum shooting conditions but if you get the shot....

Fast shutter speeds should help to get a clear photo.  Using an ISO of 400 or 800 would help to get faster shutter speeds.


----------



## hot shot (Dec 30, 2005)

For shooting moving objects you need the fastest shutter speed you can get. when im shootin the top fuels at around 300mph i just 200 ISO and a 1/400 to get them to apper if there not moving if i want them to have the apperanceof movement (via slight bluring) i use anything up to 1/250th of a second


----------

